# CO2 Refil Station



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Needed help in finding to refil site for my used 5lb CO2 tank in Arlington TX. How much to they cost?


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

Not sure, I get it here for about a buck a pound. Most welding places will fill for you as well as liquor stores that sell Kegs.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

check kimbourough fire extingisher thats were I got my 5 and 10 lbers at.


----------



## boling00 (Sep 14, 2007)

If you don't mind exchanging your tank, Home Depot has them. I exchanged my 20lb bottle for $18.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Home Depot only has 10 and 20lb bottles, so if you have 5lb you're out of luck. But they are the cheapest place I've found. Not all the stores have them though. They all have Propane in the cabinets out in front of the store, if they also have additional cabinets of other gases, then they carry it. The Park and Tollway Home Depot has it. I don't know the others offhand, but at least 2 others in Plano have it I think. But the ones in Dallas I don't think have it at all. As others have said, any welding shop will do it. They will also usually let you trade the tank plus some cash to upgrade to a 10lb tank and then you can go to Home Depot. 

Michael


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Kimbrough is where I take mine. Not cheap but full fills. Stay away from the beer Keg places in Arlington. I got my share of short fills from them.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you all.. I will be calling them.


----------

